# films traitant de la maladie mentale



## Delgesu (22 Mars 2005)

Pour une amie je recherche des titres de films traitant de la maladie mentale. Avez-vous des idées?
Ce post est sérieux merci, c'est pour un devoir de fac.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

Vol au dessus d'un nid de cocu...

pardon coucou...

Quoi coucou ?

tagueule !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Pour une amie je recherche des titres de films traitant de la maladie mentale. Avez-vous des idées?
> Ce post est sérieux merci, c'est pour un devoir de fac.



Quel type de maladie mentale ?


----------



## Delgesu (22 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vol au dessus d'un nid de cocu...
> 
> pardon coucou...
> 
> ...



oui merci Sonnyboy, mais je l'avais trouvé celui-là. Merci quand même.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

Un homme d'exception _(A beautiful mind)_


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

le seigneur des agneaux...

non...

le silence des anneaux..

enfin j'me comprends quoi...


----------



## Delgesu (22 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Quel type de maladie mentale ?



toutes


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

La maison du docteur Hedwards, Hitchcock 
Très bon film.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2005)

"El" de Luis Bunuel


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

AS GOOD AS IT GETS 

pour le pire et pour le meilleur (traduction à la con...)

excellent !!!


----------



## Delgesu (22 Mars 2005)

Il y avait aussi un film danois (je crois..) tourné en video ; ça se passe au cours d'un diner réunissant toute une famille, et au cours du film on apprend que le père a en fait violé ses enfants. Le film est excellent mais dur. Sur la pédophilie.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

Est-ce qu'un film (que dis-je, un mythe) comme _"C'est arrivé près de chez vous"_ rentre dans tes critères?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait aussi un film danois (je crois..) tourné en video ; ça se passe au cours d'un diner réunissant toute une famille, et au cours du film on apprend que le père a en fait violé ses enfants. Le film est excellent mais dur. Sur la pédophilie.



"Festen"


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

là y a du matos


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Mars 2005)

tu ma pris de vitesse...

effectivement, c'est un super film


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2005)

Docteur Jekyll et Mister Hyde - 1920 - J.S. Robertson


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

C'est bien parti pour faire plus de pages que le thread "vos films préférés". A mon sens, on peut sortir presque 1/4 des films ! :rateau:

Devant autant de précision, j'ose à peine demander de quoi il s'agit comme devoir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2005)

L'etrangleur de Boston. Avec tony Curtis ; excellent dans le rôle


----------



## Delgesu (22 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> là y a du matos



Excellent Sonnyboy !  Merci 1 million de fois !!


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Excellent Sonnyboy !  Merci 1 million de fois !!



Moi quand je sais pas (rarement...  ) je demande à Google...


----------



## MacMadam (22 Mars 2005)

*Spider* de David Cronenberg

*A Beautiful Mind* / Un homme d'Exception, de Ron Howard (basée sur une histoire vraie)

*Awakenings* / L'Eveil, de Penny Marshall (basé sur une histoire vraie)


----------



## zoyotte (22 Mars 2005)

LE SIXIEME SENS
INCASSABLE
tous les deux avec Bruce Willis


----------



## Kreck (22 Mars 2005)

Shock Corridor de Samuel Fuller
Mais c'est vrai que la notion de maladie mentale est, aucinéma, assez large.
Faut-il inclure "Massacre à la tronçonneuse" de Tobe Hooper et sa famille de tarés ? "Un frisson dans la nuit" de Clint eastwood ? Fight Club ? Shining ? Le polar et le fantastique regorgent de personnes plutôt dérangées... Voir du coté de Dario Argento (Les frissons de l'angoisse, notamment), meme Scarface ne va pas très bien dans sa tête (plus dans la version originale que dans le remake, si mes souvenirs sont bons), James cagney dans "L'enfer est à lui", Perkins dans "Psychose", Mitchum dans "La nuit du chasseur"... je cite ces films en vrac, la liste pourrait être looongue.


----------



## fabulousfab (22 Mars 2005)

Il y a "Urgences" un superbe documentaire de Raymond DEPARDON (comme tous ses documentaires, d'ailleurs !).

Extrait du contenu :
"Un chauffeur de bus qui a ' craqué ' et stoppé son véhicule pour éviter de mettre en danger ses passagers; une alcoolique qui a commis une tentative de suicide; une illuminée qui se dit investie d'une 'mission' et refuse de se laisser soigner; un homme à la dérive qui a 'joué sa vie' et a 'perdu'. Tels sont quelques-uns des patients amenés par la police au service des urgences de l'Hôtel-Dieu et pris en charge par des psychiatres, un travail qui exige une grande capacité d'écoute et une infinie patience. Rien de spectaculaire dans ces cas psychopathologiques mais, précise justement Raymond Depardon : 'Je cherchais des gens comme vous et moi qui traversent une passe difficile et n'en peuvent plus. Plus les gens étaient 'normaux', plus ça nous intéressait.' "


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

Même Bob l'éponge n'est pas très net  :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Il y a "Urgences" un superbe documentaire de Raymond DEPARDON (comme tous ses documentaires, d'ailleurs !).



On pourrait également étendre çà Strip Tease, le magazine, avec notamment un dénommé "la perruche et la soucoupe" si je me, souviens bien


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait aussi un film danois (je crois..) tourné en video ; ça se passe au cours d'un diner réunissant toute une famille, et au cours du film on apprend que le père a en fait violé ses enfants. Le film est excellent mais dur. Sur la pédophilie.




Festen de Lars von trier (si j'ai bonne mémoire)


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2005)

J'en ai parlé ailleurs mais ça rentre parfaitement dans le sujet :
"Amok" de Fassbinder    (J'y peux rien, quand même, ce n'est pas moi qui ai choisi le titre !   )
"

PS. Il y a pas une erreur là-dessous : ça me semble contradictoire 



			
				Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Ce post est sérieux merci, c'est pour un devoir de fac.


----------



## Kreck (22 Mars 2005)

Le commissaire Dreyfus dans "Quand la Panthère rose s'emmêle" est tout de même assez malade...


----------



## Nexka (22 Mars 2005)

Ya "Rain Man" aussi :love: :love:

Et "what's eating Gilbert Grape"


----------



## jpmiss (22 Mars 2005)

zoyotte a dit:
			
		

> LE SIXIEME SENS
> INCASSABLE
> tous les deux avec Bruce Willis



Ah bon?...    

Bon si non y a aussi Birdy


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Mars 2005)

Shining, avec Jack Nicholson


----------



## Niconemo (22 Mars 2005)

Je crois que ceux là n'ont pas été cités 

Freud, passions secrètes 
Shine 
The virgin suicides
Face à face (Bergman)
Family Life 
Répulsion
Vincent (The Life and Death of Van Gogh)
Van Gogh (Pialat)
Instinct
L'armée des douze singes
K-Pax
A Propos d'Henry
L'échelle de Jacob
M le maudit
Vertigo
Camille Claudel
Forrest Gump
The Fisher King
Sling Blade
Le cabinet du Docteur Caligari
Paris Texas
The hours
The man on the moon 


Mais bon après c'est large le terme de "folie" :
Hulk (personnalité instable et agressive)
Batman (il se prend pour une chauve souris)
Docteur folamour (une belle brochette de tarés)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

_Les Choristes._ J'ai vu ça ce soir. Ça ne traite pas exactement de la maladie mentale, mais il faut être fou (ou sourd au choix) pour tenir jusqu'au bout.


----------



## pixelemon (23 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Les Choristes._ J'ai vu ça ce soir. Ça ne traite pas exactement de la maladie mentale, mais il faut être fou (ou sourd au choix) pour tenir jusqu'au bout.



arggg les choristes... 10 sec du "tube" de l'eunuque m'ont suffit 

pour en revenir au thread... la crème reste "Shining" à mon sens.


----------



## ozark (23 Mars 2005)

*Un héros très discret
**De zaak alzheimer*         (La Mémoire du tueur)
*Matchstick Men*         (Les Associés)
*Anger management
**Conspiray theory*         (Complots)
* Congo
 Fight club
 Bernie
Secretary
 Memento*


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> _Les Choristes._ J'ai vu ça ce soir. Ça ne traite pas exactement de la maladie mentale, mais il faut être fou (ou sourd au choix) pour tenir jusqu'au bout.


Décidemment tout est question de goût... moi il m'a bcp plu ce film  :rose:


----------



## ozark (23 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Décidemment tout est question de goût... moi il m'a bcp plu ce film  :rose:




pareil il m'a beaucoup plu également ... comme a beaucoup d'autres  personnes d'ailleurs


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2005)

Misery


----------



## sofiping (23 Mars 2005)

Orange mécanique de S.Kubrick

L'enfant sauvage

Faux semblants de D.Cronenberg

Taxi driver

Le testament du Dr Mabuse de F. Lang

...... mais si on devait citer tous les films qui traitent des maladies mentales .....  :mouais:


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2005)

Les gens normaux n'ont rien d'exceptionnel de Laurence Ferreira Barbosa.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (23 Mars 2005)

_"Le huitième jour"..._


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Mars 2005)

Qu'est-il arrivé à Baby Jane ?
Donnie Darko
Créatures célestes
Sunset Boulevard
Voyage au bout de l'enfer
L'homme invisible


----------



## Captain A (23 Mars 2005)

Personne n'a cité ce qui est pour moi LE plus grand film jamais réalisé sur la schizophrénie : "Répulsion" de Roman Polanski, avec Catherine Deneuve. Un chef d'oeuvre absolu...

Et, comme l'a cité quelqu'un d'autre, "Shock Corridor" est aussi un must. Même si, à l'instar de "Vol Au-Dessus D'Un Nid De Coucou", il s'agit davantage d'un film sur les hôpitaux psychiatriques que sur la maladie mentale. 

Sinon, dans le genre du documentaire, il y a "Urgences" de Raymond Depardon. Il film le quotidien des urgences psychiatriques de l'Hôtel Dieu à Paris...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

Ben Kubrick à bien donné dans "Oranges mécaniques" et dans "2001 odyssée de l'espace" (folie de l'ordinateur, très rare ... quoi que ...)

Bon j'ose pas mentionner "La folie des grandeurs", où tout est dit dans le titre 

EDIT : Mince, j'ai oublié Rain man, avec Dustin Hoffmann


----------



## NED (23 Mars 2005)

"SAM JE SUIS SAM"
avec Sean Penn dans le rôle d'un papa attardé qui elève sa fille. Superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Un homme d'exception _(A beautiful mind)_



J'adore !!  Trés bon choix


----------



## dool (23 Mars 2005)

"le créateur";"le convoyeur";"Sleepwalker" et "American Psycho"...parcequ'il n'ont pas été cités encore je crois !


Mais c'est vrai qu'avoir une idée précise du type de maladie mentale ça limiterai les recherches ! Parceque là c'est crise d'epilepsie garantie pour la copine !!   

Sinon, en aparté, j'ai une préférence pour Lynch qui a été le premier (il me semble bien)  a travailler sur la fuite psychogénique ("lost highway";"mulholland drive")...mais là le devoir il risque d'être beaucoup plus difficile a pondre !!!

Bon courage.


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Mars 2005)

Des folies collectives ...


----------



## kabeha (23 Mars 2005)

De Rolf de Heer


----------



## kabeha (23 Mars 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien parti pour faire plus de pages que le thread "vos films préférés".


Je renonce à faire une deuxième liste "les films fous"


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

Et tous les "Astérix" ... "Y sont fous ces romains"


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2005)

What's eating Gilbert Grape ? de Lasse Hallström avec DiCaprio, Johnny Depp, Annette Bennings

Ce film est très beau et à le voir je me suis dit DC est un acteur incroyable. J'étais pourtant pas très fan.


----------



## Muti (23 Mars 2005)

personnellement le plus beau film que j'ai vu sur la maladie mentale est le film d'Anecke <<la pianiste>> avec Annie giradot et Isabelle hupper et un jeune espoir du cinéma français remarquable


----------



## katelijn (23 Mars 2005)

Harry, un ami qui vous veut du bien de Dominique Moll


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2005)

Le Graphique de Boscop.


----------



## Niconemo (23 Mars 2005)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a cité ce qui est pour moi LE plus grand film jamais réalisé sur la schizophrénie : "Répulsion" de Roman Polanski, avec Catherine Deneuve. Un chef d'oeuvre absolu...


 tu as du mal regarder...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Pour une amie je recherche des titres de films traitant de la maladie mentale. Avez-vous des idées?



Je trouve ta demande un peu vague  "traitant de la maladie mentale" .. :hein: si on te donne tous les films ayant des personnages un peu fous ...  il va y en avoir un paquet.

Pour moi un film "traitant de la maladie mentale" c'est un film dont le sujet est la maladie.

Le premier titre qui me vient là c'est "Tarnation" de Jonathan Caouette


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2005)

M le Maudit


----------



## Niconemo (23 Mars 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> M le Maudit



déjà dit aussi :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mars 2005)

la collection complète de super 8 de mes parents de quand je suis petit... :bebe:  :hosto:


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> la collection complète de super 8 de mes parents de quand je suis petit... :bebe:  :hosto:


 oh putain, ca doit être flipant ça ! :affraid:


----------



## fabulousfab (23 Mars 2005)

Eh, les gars, dites pas de mal des Choristes !

Le film a été tourné dans mon village, à Ravel (500 habitants), en pleine camapgne auvergnate, alors s'il vous plaît hein !


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> Eh, les gars, dites pas de mal des Choristes !
> 
> Le film a été tourné dans mon village, à Ravel (500 habitants), en pleine camapgne auvergnate, alors s'il vous plaît hein !


Excuse moi, mais c'est asparce que le film a été tourné chez toi (enfin, ton village) que ce meme film est forcement bon!


----------



## fabulousfab (23 Mars 2005)

T'excuse pas, Le Magi61, c'était bien entendu du second degré...

Mais j'ai quand même l'impression que vous ne mesurez pas votre chance, dans ce bar, d'avoir à vos côtés un des 500 habitants du village où a été tourné ce film exceptionnel     

Je sais, c'est H.S., mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de la ramener (pour une fois qu'il se passe quelque chose à Ravel !!!).


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Mars 2005)

En parlant de Super 8: "Le Voyeur", de Michael Powell. 



 Un peu tiré par les cheveux : 

Halloween. Michael Myers s'évade pendant un transfert entre deux hostos psychiatriques.
Batman. Il est quand même pas très net, surtout dans les 2 premiers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> la collection complète de super 8 de mes parents de quand je suis petit... :bebe:  :hosto:



Ah bon ! Le K.G.B. les a restitués ?


----------



## ratofil (24 Mars 2005)

Une simple recherche sur le site Forum des Images  avec le mot-clé *folie* donne 35 réponses très pertinentes.
Quand on parle de maladie mentale c'est de psychoses dont il est question.


----------



## Niconemo (24 Mars 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Un peu tiré par les cheveux :
> (...)
> Batman. Il est quand même pas très net, surtout dans les 2 premiers.



Déjà cité aussi. C'est normal qu'il ne soit pas net : c'est la BD _Arkham Asylum_ qui a relancé le personnage de Batman sous un nouvel angle. Il y est dans un asile en rebellions où se trouvent tous les super-vilains qu'il a attrapé, mais en fait il est manipulé par le Jocker qui ne cherche qu'à lui démontrer une seule évidence : il ne vaut pas mieux qu'eux à se balader habillé en chauve-souris et à buter du brigand pour éviter d'affronter ses démons.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Car n'oublions pas qu'avant McKean, Batman c'était ça :  :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2005)

New Jack City
Constantine


----------



## jeep2nine (24 Mars 2005)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## quetzalk (25 Mars 2005)

Mon Oncle d'Amérique d'Alain Resnais (1980) ne traite pas spécifiquement de la folie mais de certains thèmes psychologiques passionnants, à partir des travaux d'Henri Laborit.

Spider, déjà cité, me semble le plus réaliste.
Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou se rapporte à la psychiatrie asilaire des années 1930... à prendre avec le recul nécessaire.
Bien souvent au ciné la "folie" n'est traitée que dans ses aspects spectaculaires, heureusement très rares dans la vraie vie...


----------



## Freelancer (25 Mars 2005)

fabulousfab a dit:
			
		

> T'excuse pas, Le Magi61, c'était bien entendu du second degré...
> 
> Mais j'ai quand même l'impression que vous ne mesurez pas votre chance, dans ce bar, d'avoir à vos côtés un des 500 habitants du village où a été tourné ce film exceptionnel
> 
> Je sais, c'est H.S., mais je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de la ramener (pour une fois qu'il se passe quelque chose à Ravel !!!).



Y'avait pas dejà un bolero qui venait de la bas?


----------



## Kreck (25 Mars 2005)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Déjà cité aussi. C'est normal qu'il ne soit pas net : c'est la BD _Arkham Asylum_ qui a relancé le personnage de Batman sous un nouvel angle. Il y est dans un asile en rebellions où se trouvent tous les super-vilains qu'il a attrapé, mais en fait il est manipulé par le Jocker qui ne cherche qu'à lui démontrer une seule évidence : il ne vaut pas mieux qu'eux à se balader habillé en chauve-souris et à buter du brigand pour éviter d'affronter ses démons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le personnage n'a pas plutôt été relancé par le Darknight de Frank Miller ????


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Farenheit 9/11


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

ratofil a dit:
			
		

> Quand on parle de maladie mentale c'est de psychoses dont il est question.



C'est à dire de trois grandes familles : psychose dépressive, maniaco-dépressive et schyzophrénie. Elles vous tombent sur la gueule généralement à l'age adulte alors que tout allait pour le mieux jusqu'alors.
La déficience mentale et autres trisomie, c'est autre chose.


----------



## 6run0 (26 Mars 2005)

aguirre la colere de dieux**


----------



## quetzalk (26 Mars 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ...  psychose dépressive ...



   heu... tu sors ça d'ou petit scarabée ???  :mouais:   



> schyzophrénie



juste en passant : schizophrénie



> Elles vous tombent sur la gueule généralement à l'age adulte alors que tout allait pour le mieux jusqu'alors.



c'est plus que très discuté mais bon... simplifions mais pas trop quand même merci.

  :hosto:  :hosto:


----------



## Niconemo (27 Mars 2005)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Le personnage n'a pas plutôt été relancé par le Darknight de Frank Miller ?


Ça doit être à peu près à la même époque (fin des années 80) et le film aussi. Mais c'est vrai que Miller (que je préfère d'ailleurs), c'était effectivement deux ou trois ans avant il me semble. Même M½bius y était allé de son batman. Mais c'est vrai qu'avant cette vague psy-batman, le personnage n'avait aucune profondeur... comme tous les personnages DC-comics, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Berthold (28 Mars 2005)

D'après une histoire vraie :




Je ne suis pas capable de rentrer dans les détails médicaux, c'est grosso-modo le traitement d'une maladie qui semblait mentale et qui s'avère nerveuse. Ça finit sur un échec et ça fout les boules, comme ils disent.

En tout cas De Niro y est époustouflant.


----------

